# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Ερώτηση σχετικά με κεραία.

## astrolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Κόντα στο σπίτι μου (1-2 τετράγωνα στο πλάι) και στη ταράτσα ενός κτιρίου εταιρίας υπάρχει κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας, έχει αρκετές κεραίες πάνω από τύμπανα μέχρι sector. Επίσης στη απέναντι πολυκατοικία, στην ταράτσα, υπάρχει όρθιος θερμοσίφωνας (πιθανόν και εκεί κεραία...) και δίπλα του υπάρχει κάτι σαν κεραία (ένα όρθιο ψηλό σύρμα, το οποίο ταλαντώνεται με τον αέρα...). Βέβαια δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν αυτός ο θερμοσίφωνας όντως περιέχει κεραία αλλά από ότι διάβασα στο ιντερνετ κατά 90% είναι κεραία...
Επίσης σχεδόν δίπλα μου υπάρχει σχολείο, και αναρωτιέμαι πως επιτράπηκε να εγκατασταθούν τόσες κεραίες κοντά.

Φυσικά έχω ανησυχήσει ιδιαίτερα καθώς δεν είναι μόνο μία αλλά πιθανόν δύο κεραίες. Δεν υπολογίζω τα τύμπανα κάθως από ότι ξέρω είναι κατευθυνόμενα.
Ξέρω ότι κάνεις δεν ξέρει με σιγουριά, αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω (ίσως αν κάποιοι ασχολούνται με μετρήσεις) κατά πόσο κινδυνεύω, και αν ναι τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω, και αν θα πρέπει να το προχωρήσω το θέμα. Βέβαια σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να κάνω αίτηση για μέτρηση. Ένα ίσως καλό είναι ότι μένω σχετικά χαμηλά. (2ος όροφος).

Μία άλλη ερώτηση που θα ήθελα να κάνω είναι αν ένα κινητό μπορεί να σου δώσει μία ένδειξη της ακτινοβολίας που δέχεσαι από μία κεραία. Συγκεκριμένα στο κινητό που έχω δείχνει το signal strength σε dbm. Αυτό που έχω δοκιμάσει είναι να βγάλω την sim από το κινητό ώστε να αναγκάσω το κινητό να συνδεθεί στο emergency της πιο δυνατής κεραίας, και να δω τα dbm. Μέσα στο σπίτι κυμαίνονται γύρω στα -70dbm ενώ μόλις βγαίνω έξω και συγκεκριμένα προς το σημείο της πιθανός καμουφλαρισμένης κεραίας ανεβαίνει στα -50dbm. Είναι αυτά τα dbm μία "αξιόπιστη" μέτρηση του ποσοστού της ακτινοβολίας που δέχομαι? , μπορούν να μου δείξουν αν όντως υπάρχει και δεύτερη καμουφλαρισμένη κεραία?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι είναι θάνατος, ου 666 ου 666. Πάνε και ξήλωσε τα. Βάλε στο κεφάλι σου αλουμινόχαρτο και γείωσε το.

Επίσης διάβασε ΟΛΟ αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F3%EC%DD%ED%E7 να τελειώνουμε.

Σχετικά με τη μέτρηση σου, μετράς ότι σου λέει το κινητό, όχι ότι υπάρχει εκεί. Ξέχασες να υπολογίσεις τα 2W που σου πετάει το κινητό στην κεφάλα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Ναι είναι θάνατος, ου 666 ου 666. Πάνε και ξήλωσε τα. Βάλε στο κεφάλι σου αλουμινόχαρτο και γείωσε το.





Αυτο μηπως κάνει πιο καλή δουλειά;;;



perikefalea1.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ναι αλλά θέλει και γείωση.

----------


## jami

Φίλε Κώστα πιιο πολύ κινδυνέυεις απο το wifi σου,το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο σου,το φουρνάκι μικροκυμάτων σου.Αν ωστόσο δεν έχεις κ'ατι απο αυτά τα τρία,είναι πολύ πιθανόν να έχει ο απο πάνω σου ή ο απο κάτω σου.Ας μην μιλήσουμε για την ακτινοβολία απο τις τηλεοπτικές κεραίες,τη δορυφορική τηλεόραση,το ραδιόφωνο,τα c-b,το ραδιόφωνο,το GPS.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> πιιο πολύ κινδυνέυεις απο το φουρνάκι μικροκυμάτων σου.



Πως κινδυνέυεις από το φουρνάκι; Όταν κάθεσαι δίπλα του και βρίσκεται σε λειτουργία;

----------


## astrolo

Σίγουρα μπορεί να υπάρχει κίνδυνος και απο το wifi, αλλά από ότι ξέρω εκπέμπει στα 0.1W, ενώ η κεραία στα 20W, και το κινητό εκπέμπει και ίσως είναι πιο επικίνδυνο αλλά μπορώ να το ελέγξω ή να το πετάξω, με την κεραία δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό. Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να ακούγομαι παράξενος σε κάποιους, αλλά είδικά με την πιθανή καμουφλαρισμένη κεραία έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή... Και όπως είπα ίσως μιλάμε για 2 και όχι μόνο 1 κεραία.
Όσον αφορά το κινητό, αυτό ρώτησα, ναι βλέπω ότι μετράει αυτό, αλλά είναι η ισχύ του σήματος ένα δείγμα του πόσο ακτινοβολία δέχεσαι από τη κεραία. Λογικά πιο πολύ ακτινοβολία σημαίνει και ισχυρότερο σήμα έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## antonis_p

> Πως κινδυνέυεις από το φουρνάκι; Όταν κάθεσαι δίπλα του και βρίσκεται σε λειτουργία;

----------


## sigmacom

> Σίγουρα μπορεί να υπάρχει κίνδυνος και απο το wifi, αλλά από ότι ξέρω εκπέμπει στα 0.1W, *ενώ η κεραία στα 20W, και το κινητό εκπέμπει και ίσως είναι πιο επικίνδυνο αλλά μπορώ να το ελέγξω ή να το πετάξω*, με την κεραία δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό. Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να ακούγομαι παράξενος σε κάποιους, αλλά είδικά με την πιθανή καμουφλαρισμένη κεραία έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή... Και όπως είπα ίσως μιλάμε για 2 και όχι μόνο 1 κεραία.
> Όσον αφορά το κινητό, αυτό ρώτησα, ναι βλέπω ότι μετράει αυτό, αλλά είναι η ισχύ του σήματος ένα δείγμα του πόσο ακτινοβολία δέχεσαι από τη κεραία. Λογικά πιο πολύ ακτινοβολία σημαίνει και ισχυρότερο σήμα έτσι δεν είναι?



Να μιλήσουν οι αριθμοί?

Σταθμός βάσης κινητής τηλεφωνίας GSM900 στα 20W (+43dBm) ας πούμε με 12dBi κεραία = +55dBm EiRP. 
Κινητό τηλέφωνο στην φουλ ισχύ 2W (γιατί διώξαμε όλες τις κεραίες από κοντά μας) ας πούμε με 3dBi κεραία = +36dBm EiRP.

Στάθμη σε απόσταση 50cm από το κινητό = +10dBm
Στάθμη σε αποσταση 200m από την κεραία και εφ' όσον αυτή είναι γυρισμένη να χτυπά ΚΑΡΦΙ στα μούτρα μας = -23dBm

*ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ:* 
Η στάθμη που φτάνει σε σένα από την κεραία κινητής στα 200μ, *είναι 2.000 (δυο χιλιάδες) φορές χαμηλότερη* από την στάθμη που θα σου "χαρίσει" το κινητό σου στο μισό μέτρο (κάθε 3dB η ισχύς διπλασιάζεται / υποδιπλασιάζεται). 

Όλα αυτά υπό την απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση -ξαναλέω- η κεραία της κινητής να είναι στραμμένη καρφί επάνω σου και εσύ να είσαι στο μπαλκόνι με καθαρή οπτική επαφή μαζί της. Αν μπείς μέσα στο σπίτι, το σήμα εξασθενεί κι άλλο (μέσος όρος 20dB όπως είδες και μόνος σου μετρώντας -70dBm μέσα στο σπίτι και -50dBm στο μπαλκόνι), οπότε η στάθμη από την κεραία κινητής *γίνεται 200.000 φορές (διακόσιες χιλιάδες) φορές χαμηλότερη* από την στάθμη που θα σου "χαρίσει" το κινητό σου στο μισό μέτρο. Αν η κεραία της κινητής "κοιτάει" κάπου αλλού (το πιο λογικό, τι δουλειά έχει να στοχεύει την οικοδομή σου και να μην πηγαίνει το σήμα παραπέρα?), μπορεί χαλαρά να φτάσεις και να ξεπεράσεις τις *800.000 φορές (οκτακόσιες χιλιάδες) φορές χαμηλότερη* από την στάθμη που θα σου "χαρίσει" το κινητό σου στο μισό μέτρο.


Το ίδιο σενάριο, αλλά με κεραία κινητής κοντά σου: 
Το κινητό δεν χρειάζεται να εκπέμπει σαν διάολος και κατεβάζει αυτόματα την ισχύ του μέχρι και 100 φορές χαμηλότερα. 
Και του γείτονά σου στο διπλανό τοίχο αλλά και στο απο πάνω διαμέρισμα επίσης κατεβάζουν ισχύ.


Α, επίσης και οι κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας κατεβάζουν την ισχύ εκπομπής τους αυτόματα όταν ο συνδρομητής είναι κοντά για να μην προκαλούν παρεμβολές σε άλλες κυψέλες. Απλά για ευκολία των υπολογισμών έβαλα σταθερά εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ 20W.

Αν και μετά από αυτά τα δεδομένα εξακολουθείς να ανησυχείς, τότε δεν μπορεί να σε σώσει κανείς! Πέτα οτιδήποτε λειτουργεί με ρεύμα και βρες κάποιο σημείο στη μέση του πουθενά για να είσαι σίγουρος. Αλλά και πάλι δε γλυτωνεις, καθώς ο ήλιος βαράει με 1kW/m^2...  :Wink:

----------

aeonios (07-05-13), 

lcharal (10-05-13), 

SRF (07-05-13), 

SV1EDG (07-05-13)

----------


## astrolo

Δεν διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες, αλλά υπάρχει και η παράμετρος ότι στο κινητό θα μιλήσω μία φορά τη μερά και ίσως και όχι, ενώ η κεραία με βαράει 24/7...
Επίσης το όλο καμουφλάρισμα δεν εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη... Αν είναι τόσο ακίνδυνες γιατί δεν ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο και δεν τις βάζουν σε κοινή θέα...

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες, αλλά υπάρχει και η παράμετρος ότι στο κινητό θα μιλήσω μία φορά τη μερά και ίσως και όχι, ενώ η κεραία με βαράει 24/7...



Και τα wifi που είναι κοντά σου, και τα κινητά που είναι ακουμπισμένα στο τραπέζι κατά καιρούς το κάνουν, και το blue tooth .....
Και φυσικά η ένταση μέσα από τους τοίχους έχει εξασθενήσει ακόμα παραπάνω ....

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Επίσης το όλο καμουφλάρισμα δεν εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη... Αν είναι τόσο ακίνδυνες γιατί δεν ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο και δεν τις βάζουν σε κοινή θέα...



Αυτό το ξέρουν καλά οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες που επιχείρησαν να εγκαταστήσουν νόμιμα τις κεραίες τους στις ταράτσες των πολυκατοικιών τους. Πάντως ακόμα και να είναι καμουφλαρισμένη δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι παράνομη. Η νομοθεσία προβλέπει συγκεκριμένα όρια ισχύος εκπομπής που τηρούνται και θεωρούνται ασφαλή.

----------


## sigmacom

> Δεν διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες, αλλά υπάρχει και η παράμετρος ότι στο κινητό θα μιλήσω μία φορά τη μερά και ίσως και όχι, ενώ η κεραία με βαράει 24/7...
> Επίσης το όλο καμουφλάρισμα δεν εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη... Αν είναι τόσο ακίνδυνες γιατί δεν ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο και δεν τις βάζουν σε κοινή θέα...



Τα νούμερα που παρέθεσα είναι τόσο ΤΕΡΑΤΩΔΗ, που απορώ γιατί δεν μπήκες σε απλές σκέψεις:
Σωρευτικά μέσα σε 24 ώρες, αυτό που δέχεσαι μέσα στο σπίτι σου από την κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας (-70dBm), εξισώνεται με 0.000864 δευτερόλεπτα εκπομπής του κινητού σου στο μισό μέτρο. Ή με 0.43 δευτερόλεπτα εκπομπής του WiFi router σου στο μισό μέτρο.
Εξεπλάγην? Ψάξε να δεις και ποιά είναι τα όρια έκθεσης του κοινού στην ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία, και μάλλον θα νοιώσεις ότι άδικα έκανες το topic.  :Rolleyes: 

Όσον αφορά το καμουφλάρισμα, να σου πω -όσο πιο κομψά μπορώ- ότι υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος με IQ ραδικιού, που ότι δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει το σπάει ή το καίει. 
Είναι αυτοί των πεποιθήσεων "α*χ*τίνες θανάτου και καρκίνο", "λευχαιμία" και μου φέρνουν στο μυαλό εικόνες από χωριάτες στο μεσαίωνα που πάνε με τσουγκράνες και πυρσούς να κάψουν μάγισσες. 
Είναι αυτοί που όσα στοιχεία κι αν τους παραθέσεις, απαντούν "ουγκ! ούγκ!" κραδαίνοντας τις τσουγκράνες και τους πυρσούς και συνεχίζουν αυτό που ξεκίνησαν. Γι' αυτούς μπαίνουν τα καμουφλάζ. 
Πλέον τα πρόστιμα είναι τόσο τσουχτερά (έως και 300.000 ευρώ) που καμία εταιρεία δεν ρισκάρει ΜΗ αδειοδοτημένες κεραίες.

Αν ακόμα δεν έχεις πειστεί ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος ανησυχίας για σένα, απευθύνσου στην ΕΕΤΤ να έρθουν για μετρήσεις.

----------

SRF (07-05-13), 

SV1EDG (07-05-13)

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ τους αποκαλώ ζουλού!
Πρόσφατα κρυβόμουν και ανέβηκα πρώτα στον 7ο όροφο και μετά με τα πόδια στον 9ο (μην ακουστεί το ασανσέρ γιατί βγαίνουν και βαράνε) στις 12 το βράδυ.

----------


## SV1EDG

Αν δεν σε κάλυψε ο Στέλιος,φώναξε την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## astrolo

Αν μπορέσω κάποια στιγμή να ανέβω στην ταράτσα θα σας δείξω μία φωτό, να πείτε τη γνώμη μήπως ίσως δεν είναι καν κεραία. Εκεί κοντά (στην ίδια ταράτσα) υπάρχει και ένα άλλο πράγμα σαν κεραία. Έχει τρία πόδια και ένα ψηλό λεπτό κοντάρι-σύρμα το οποίο ούτε καν σταθερό δεν είναι, λυγίζει με τον αέρα. Αυτό τώρα τι είναι? Είναι από αυτές τις κεραίες των ραδιοερασιτεχνών? αυτές είναι επικίνδυνες?

P.S. Η αλήθεια είναι το σκέφτομαι να φωνάξω για μέτρηση..

----------


## sigmacom

Κώστα, σε ένδειξη σεβασμού του χρόνου που αφιέρωσα στο ερώτημά σου, μπορώ να σε ρωτήσω αν διάβασες τα δυο post που έγραψα και να μου πεις τι ΔΕΝ σε κάλυψε?

----------


## hurt30

Απορώ με την υπομονή σου. Αυτό που έχει ο φίλος μας, και δυστυχώς πολλοί ακόμα, περιγράφεται σε βιβλία ψυχιατρικής υπό τον όρο "τεχνοφοβία".
Στον ψυχίατρο λοιπόν, δεν είναι κακό και είναι πιο φτηνό. Όσο για το καμουφλάζ στις κεραίες, είναι η χιλιοστή φορά που θα ξαναπώ ότι περιγράφεται στην νομοθεσία. 
Αν θυμάμαι καλά το φεκ λέει κάτι του στυλ "εναρμόνιση του κεραιοσυστήματος με το περιβάλλον του σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες της ΕΠΑΕ - Επιτροπή Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου"
Οπότε έλεος πια με τις καλυμένες κεραίες...

----------


## leosedf

Αμάν Κώστα έχει ίσια που λυγίζει? Γρήγορα το σφυρί και την καραμπίνα πάνε γκρέμισε τα όλα. ΟΛΑ.

----------


## hurt30

> Είναι από αυτές τις κεραίες των ραδιοερασιτεχνών? αυτές είναι επικίνδυνες?



Μπα οι κεραίες των ραδιοερασιτεχνών δεν είναι επικίνδυνες αλλά οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι παλιοχαρακτήρες και επικίνδυνοι. Δείρε τους και κατούρα τους τα λάστοιχα.

Μα καλά πλάκα μας κάνεις; ξεκινάς να μας λες ένα κάρο περιγραφικές μπούρδες ( στραβες ραδιοερασιτεχνικες και κινητές και το νοκια δείχνει 62μισι dbm) και δεν στέλνεις ούτε μια φωτογραφία. Συγνώμη αλλά τα δικά μου νύχια δεν μυρίζουν καθόλου. Όταν κάποιος μπαίνει στον κόπο να σου απαντήσει σωστά και επιστημονικά δεν του απαντάς καν αλλά συνεχίζεις για λεπτα κοντάρια σύρματα που λυγίζουν στον αέρα.

----------


## aeonios

> Επίσης το όλο καμουφλάρισμα δεν εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη... Αν είναι τόσο ακίνδυνες γιατί δεν ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο και δεν τις βάζουν σε κοινή θέα...



Με όλο το σεβασμό προς το πρόσωπο σου που θες να μάθεις και να γνωρίσεις περισσότερα, αν ο κόσμος θέλει να ενημερωθεί και δεν πιστεύει σε ιστορίες συνωμοσίας μπορεί να το κάνει διαβάζοντας τα αντίστοιχα θέματα που έχουμε στο παρόν φορουμ ή από τον αρμόδιο φορέα που είναι η ΕΕΤΤ και έχει δημοσιεύσει σχετικούς οδηγούς. Ο λόγος που τις καμουφλάρουν θα σε ενημερώσω ποιος είναι γιατί το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι....έχουν υποβάλει αγωγές εναντίον των εταιριών κινητής διάφοροι τεχνοφοβικοί γείτονες μη καμουφλαρισμένων κεραιών στο παρελθόν όχι για προβλήματα "ακτινοβολίας" αλλά για υποβάθμιση της εμπορικής αξίας των διαμερισμάτων τους λόγω της κακής αισθητικής των κεραιών αυτών αφού είδαν και αποείδαν είτε επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να βγάλουν τις κεραίες αυτές ότι είναι πηγές θανάτου είτε επειδή ζήλευαν που ο γείτονας έπαιρνε το κομπόδεμα από την εταιρία κινητής και δεν το έπαιρναν αυτοί.

----------

lcharal (10-05-13), 

SRF (07-05-13)

----------


## performer

[QUOTE=astrolo;597665]Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Κόντα στο σπίτι μου (1-2 τετράγωνα στο πλάι) και στη ταράτσα ενός κτιρίου εταιρίας υπάρχει κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας, έχει αρκετές κεραίες πάνω από τύμπανα μέχρι sector. Επίσης στη απέναντι πολυκατοικία, στην ταράτσα, υπάρχει όρθιος θερμοσίφωνας (πιθανόν και εκεί κεραία...) και δίπλα του υπάρχει κάτι σαν κεραία (ένα όρθιο ψηλό σύρμα, το οποίο ταλαντώνεται με τον αέρα...). Βέβαια δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν αυτός ο θερμοσίφωνας όντως περιέχει κεραία αλλά από ότι διάβασα στο ιντερνετ κατά 90% είναι κεραία...
Επίσης σχεδόν δίπλα μου υπάρχει σχολείο, και αναρωτιέμαι πως επιτράπηκε να εγκατασταθούν τόσες κεραίες κοντά.

Φυσικά έχω ανησυχήσει ιδιαίτερα καθώς δεν είναι μόνο μία αλλά πιθανόν δύο κεραίες. Δεν υπολογίζω τα τύμπανα κάθως από ότι ξέρω είναι κατευθυνόμενα.
Ξέρω ότι κάνεις δεν ξέρει με σιγουριά, αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω (ίσως αν κάποιοι ασχολούνται με μετρήσεις) κατά πόσο κινδυνεύω, και αν ναι τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω, και αν θα πρέπει να το προχωρήσω το θέμα. Βέβαια σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να κάνω αίτηση για μέτρηση. Ένα ίσως καλό είναι ότι μένω σχετικά χαμηλά. (2ος όροφος).

Μία άλλη ερώτηση που θα ήθελα να κάνω είναι αν ένα κινητό μπορεί να σου δώσει μία ένδειξη της ακτινοβολίας που δέχεσαι από μία κεραία. Συγκεκριμένα στο κινητό που έχω δείχνει το signal strength σε dbm. Αυτό που έχω δοκιμάσει είναι να βγάλω την sim από το κινητό ώστε να αναγκάσω το κινητό να συνδεθεί στο emergency της πιο δυνατής κεραίας, και να δω τα dbm. Μέσα στο σπίτι κυμαίνονται γύρω στα -70dbm ενώ μόλις βγαίνω έξω και συγκεκριμένα προς το σημείο της πιθανός καμουφλαρισμένης κεραίας ανεβαίνει στα -50dbm. Είναι αυτά τα dbm μία "αξιόπιστη" μέτρηση του ποσοστού της ακτινοβολίας που δέχομαι? , μπορούν να μου δείξουν αν όντως υπάρχει και δεύτερη καμουφλαρισμένη κεραία?

Ευχαριστώ.[/QUOTE

     Απευθύνσου στην www.e.e.a.e (Ελληνική Επιτροπή Ατομικής Ενέργειας)  Δες στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση  μια μέτρηση που πραγματοποιήθηκε σε προάστιο της Θεσσαλονίκης

http://www.eeae.gr/gr/index.php?pvar...12&c_stat=3172

----------

SRF (07-05-13)

----------


## SV1DB

Mία αναφορά στο θέμα περιγράφεται αναλυτικά στο  www.5-9report.gr  τεύχος 120 Νοέμβριος 2011  σελίδες 2 έως 10  .Νομίζω εάν το διαβάσεις θα έχεις τις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που σε απασχολούν .

----------


## astrolo

Έρχεται κάποιος με όλη την ευγένια να σας ρωτήσει 2-3 πράγματα και αυτό που εισπράττει από τα πρώτα ποστ είναι χλευασμός και κοροιδία, το οποίο καταλήγει στο ότι είμαι και τρελός και θέλω ψυχολόγο. Αν το ποστ μου είναι ενάντια στους κανόνες μπορεί ο συντονιστής να το κάνει lock αλλιώς αναρωτιέμαι ποιός ο λόγος κάποιος να με προσβάλλει επειδή έκανα 3 ερωτήσεις.

Τη στιγμή που κάτι έχει κατηγοριοπηθεί ως πιθανός καρκινογόνο (ναι ξέρω ότι και ο καφές είναι τέτοιο), καλό είναι τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει ένας στοιχειώδεις σεβασμός στην ανησυχία του κόσμου και όχι χλευασμός. Και όπως χαρακτηριστικά έλεγε ένα άρθρο που διάβασα πάνω στο θέμα, κάθε πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα σε 0 τεχνητή ακτινοβολία όχι τάδε δόση Α ή τάδε δόση Β η οποία πολύ πιθανόν να είναι ακίνδυνη αλλά φυσικά δεν έχουμε ιδέα αν είναι ή όχι. Και δεν μιλάω για ακτινοβολία υποβάθρου στην οποία όλοι οι οργανισμοί στην γη έχουν εξελιχθεί.

Ευχαριστώ όσους μου απάντησαν και εκτιμώ τη βοήθεια. Να τους απαντήσω δεν μπορώ, όπως κάποιοι με παρότρυναν, γιατί δεν ξέρω να τους απαντήσω. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω. Κάποιοι καλό θα ήταν να σέβονται λίγο περισσότερο κάποιον που δεν τον ξέρουν και να μην εκμεταλλεύονται την ανωνυμία του ιντερνετ.

p.s. φίλε performer την είδα την μέτρηση και αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι μετρήσεις σε οριζόντια αποσταση (σημεία 5 και 6) μπορεί να μην περνάνε το όριο ελλάδας αλλά περνάνε το όριο που έχει θεσπιστεί σε άλλες χώρες...

----------


## antonis_p

> Τη στιγμή που κάτι έχει κατηγοριοπηθεί ως πιθανός καρκινογόνο (ναι ξέρω ότι και ο καφές είναι τέτοιο), καλό είναι τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει ένας στοιχιώδεις σεβασμός στην ανησυχία του κόσμου και όχι χλευασμός.



Κώστα, δεν θέλει κανείς να σε προσβάλει, κάποιοι μάλιστα σου έδωσαν εκτενείς και τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις. Βρίσκεσαι όμως σε φόρουμ "ηλεκτρονικών" και κάποιες από αυτές τις απορίες, έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετούς από εμάς. Εγώ έχω κάμποσες κεραίες στο σπίτι μου και κάποια στιγμή κουράστηκα να ακούω για ραδιενέργεια και καρκίνους. Τον πρώτο καιρό είχα περισσότερη υπομονή, πλέον είμαι έτοιμος να αρπαχτώ όποτε τα ακούω ξανά.

Διάβασε τις απαντήσεις, κράτα ότι σε ενδιαφέρει και μην χαλάς τη διάθεσή σου. Δεν πληρώνεις εξάλλου, ο καθένας απαντά σύμφωνα με τη διάθεσή του και τη μουρμούρα της γυναίκας του που προηγήθηκε. Αλλά μην αγνοείς τις απαντήσεις που σου δίνονται.

----------

GeorgeVita (07-05-13), 

p.gabr (07-05-13)

----------


## hurt30

> Τη στιγμή που κάτι έχει κατηγοριοπηθεί ως πιθανός καρκινογόνο



Ποιός το έχει κατηγοριοποιήσει έτσι; Περιστασιακές μελέτες έχουν δείξει και ότι οι ακτινοβολίες είναι ευεργετικές για κάποιες παθήσεις (αυτό όμως δεν μας συμφέρει να το πούμε)*.





> Και όπως χαρακτηριστικά έλεγε ένα άρθρο που διάβασα πάνω στο θέμα, κάθε πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα σε 0 τεχνητή ακτινοβολία όχι τάδε δόση Α ή τάδε δόση Β η οποία πολύ πιθανόν να είναι ακίνδυνη αλλά φυσικά δεν έχουμε ιδέα αν είναι ή όχι.



Μου αρέσουν τα άρθρα αυτά. Μπορείς να μου πεις ποιό είναι; Μην ξεχνας όμως ότι κάθε πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα να μετακομίσει και σε σπηλιά αν θέλει.





> p.s. φίλε performer την είδα την μέτρηση και αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι μετρήσεις σε οριζόντια αποσταση (σημεία 5 και 6) μπορεί να μην περνάνε το όριο ελλάδας αλλά περνάνε το όριο που έχει θεσπιστεί σε άλλες χώρες...



Φυσικά και το ξεπερνάνε γιατί μαζεύονται οι τεχνόφοβοι, δημιουργούν μάζα τεχνοφοβικού όχλου καταστροφής και και κατεβάζουν τις κεραίες με αποτέλεσμα αυτές που μένουν να δουλεύουν με μεγαλύτερη ισχή. Αν δεν τις κατέβαζαν και το δίκτυο ήταν πυκνότερο και για μικρότερες εκπομπές θα μιλάγαμε αλλά και για καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.Ρώτησε τους φίλους σου που έχουν περάσει από μεγάλες πόλεις εξωτερικού (Λονδίνο, Βιέννη, Αμβούργο, Ρώμη) πόσο συχνα έχουν δει κεραίες;




* Αυτό δεν είναι αναφορά σε εσένα astrolo

----------


## astrolo

> Φυσικά και το ξεπερνάνε γιατί μαζεύονται οι τεχνόφοβοι



Τα όρια που έχουν θεσπιστεί στην ελλάδα (αντίθετα με άλλες χώρες) αφορούν μόνο τα θερμικά φαινόμενα, με λίγα λόγια δεν έχει κάποιος κίνδυνο να ψηθεί ζωντανός, δεν λένε τίποτα όμως για τα μη θερμικά. Και όπως φαίνεται και από τις μετρήσεις που έκανε link ο performer είναι όντως υψηλά αντίθετα με όσα κάποιοι υποστήριξαν και μου έλεγαν εδώ.





> The Public Health Department of the Government of Salzburg (2002) recommend an outdoor exposure limit of *0.06 V/m* (0.001 microW/cm(2), 1 nW/cm(2)) and an indoor limit of 0.02 V/m (0.0001 microW/cm(2), 0.1 nW/cm(2)) for radio frequency radiation, to protect against the damaging non-thermal effects of microwaves.



http://www.wifiinschools.org.uk/16.html

Προτείνουν 0.06V/M, και στις μετρήσεις τους βρήκαν ακόμα και δίπλα στους βρεφονηπιακούς σταθμούς αυξημένα όρια. Να μην πούμε για τα σπίτια σε ορόφους...

----------


## hurt30

Αποσύρομαι, "δεν πέρνεις από λόγια"...

----------


## sigmacom

> Έρχεται κάποιος με όλη την ευγένια να σας ρωτήσει 2-3 πράγματα και αυτό που εισπράττει από τα πρώτα ποστ είναι χλευασμός και κοροιδία, το οποίο καταλήγει στο ότι είμαι και τρελός και θέλω ψυχολόγο. Αν το ποστ μου είναι ενάντια στους κανόνες μπορεί ο συντονιστής να το κάνει lock αλλιώς αναρωτιέμαι ποιός ο λόγος κάποιος να με προσβάλλει επειδή έκανα 3 ερωτήσεις.
> 
> Τη στιγμή που κάτι έχει κατηγοριοπηθεί ως πιθανός καρκινογόνο (ναι ξέρω ότι και ο καφές είναι τέτοιο), καλό είναι τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει ένας στοιχειώδεις σεβασμός στην ανησυχία του κόσμου και όχι χλευασμός. Και όπως χαρακτηριστικά έλεγε ένα άρθρο που διάβασα πάνω στο θέμα, κάθε πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα σε 0 τεχνητή ακτινοβολία όχι τάδε δόση Α ή τάδε δόση Β η οποία πολύ πιθανόν να είναι ακίνδυνη αλλά φυσικά δεν έχουμε ιδέα αν είναι ή όχι. Και δεν μιλάω για ακτινοβολία υποβάθρου στην οποία όλοι οι οργανισμοί στην γη έχουν εξελιχθεί.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ όσους μου απάντησαν και εκτιμώ τη βοήθεια. Να τους απαντήσω δεν μπορώ, όπως κάποιοι με παρότρυναν, γιατί δεν ξέρω να τους απαντήσω. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω. Κάποιοι καλό θα ήταν να σέβονται λίγο περισσότερο κάποιον που δεν τον ξέρουν και να μην εκμεταλλεύονται την ανωνυμία του ιντερνετ.
> 
> p.s. φίλε performer την είδα την μέτρηση και αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι μετρήσεις σε οριζόντια αποσταση (σημεία 5 και 6) μπορεί να μην περνάνε το όριο ελλάδας αλλά περνάνε το όριο που έχει θεσπιστεί σε άλλες χώρες...



Κώστα, μετά από όλη την συζήτηση, συμπεραίνω ότι *ήρθες με προδιάθεση να επιβεβαιωθούν οι ΧΨΩ ανησυχίες σου και ΟΧΙ να δεχθείς την πραγματικότητα*. 
Δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω διαφορετικά το γεγονός ότι σου έριξα βόμβα με ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ που έπρεπε να σε ταρακουνήσει και να καταλάβεις ότι με -70dBm είναι ΑΣΤΕΙΟ να το συζητάμε, και το ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΕΣ, αλλά αντιθέτως ΣΤΑΘΗΚΕΣ σε ΜΙΑ (1) μέτρηση υψηλών ορίων που παρέθεσε κάποιος άλλος ΓΙΑΤΙ (μάλλον) ΑΥΤΗ Η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ *ΣΕ ΒΟΛΕΥΕ*. 

Επειδή ενδιαφέρθηκα και αφιέρωσα χρόνο για να απαντήσω στις ανησυχίες σου (αδίκως ως φαίνεται), η στάση σου αυτή θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι *ΧΥΔΑΙΩΣ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ και ΑΝΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΗΣ*, και *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΑΙ* που μας την λες κι από πάνω επειδή δεν άκουσες αυτά που περίμενες (κεραίες = θάνατος). 

*Μην ακούς κανέναν, ζήσε με τις φοβίες σου - δεν υπάρχει χειρότερη τιμωρία...*

----------

SRF (09-05-13)

----------


## gas_liosia

> Πρόσφατα κρυβόμουν και ανέβηκα πρώτα στον 7ο όροφο και μετά με τα πόδια στον 9ο (μην ακουστεί το ασανσέρ γιατί βγαίνουν και βαράνε) στις 12 το βράδυ.



Αφού είχε και ασανσέρ είσαι αρχηγός!  :Cool:

----------


## astrolo

Μία υψηλή μέτρηση, ή δύο ή τρείς, αλλά εσύ είσαι αυτός που αγνοεί από ότι φαίνεται τις μετρήσεις, υποβηβάζοντάς τες ως "μία υψηλή", είμαι σίγουρος ότι παρόμοιες μετρήσεις ισχύουν για όλες τις κεραίες, όλες ίδιες είναι.
Μιλάς για απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά αλλά δεν σε είδα να είπες το ίδιο όταν ο συντονιστής του φόρουμ με παρότρυνε από το πρώτο κιόλας ποστ να φορέσω περικεφαλαία και αργότερα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο.
Αντίο σας, υπάρχουν και άλλα φόρουμ να το συζητήσω.

----------


## sigmacom

> Μία υψηλή μέτρηση, ή δύο ή τρείς, αλλά εσύ είσαι αυτός που αγνοεί από ότι φαίνεται τις μετρήσεις, υποβηβάζοντάς τες ως "μία υψηλή", είμαι σίγουρος ότι παρόμοιες μετρήσεις ισχύουν για όλες τις κεραίες, όλες ίδιες είναι.
> Μιλάς για απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά αλλά δεν σε είδα να είπες το ίδιο όταν ο συντονιστής του φόρουμ με παρότρυνε από το πρώτο κιόλας ποστ να φορέσω περικεφαλαία και αργότερα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο.
> Αντίο σας, υπάρχουν και άλλα φόρουμ να το συζητήσω.



Ότι πείς... (στοργικό χάϊδεμα στο κεφάλι) 
Άλλη φορά, αφού εσύ τα ξέρεις καλύτερα, είσαι σίγουρος για όλα και ότι σκεφτείς είναι το σωστό και όλοι οι άλλοι μ@λ@κες, μην μπαίνεις στον κόπο να ρωτάς. 
Ή έστω πες μας "ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ, ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΚΑΣΤΕ". Δεν φταίμε σε τίποτα να μας τρώς το χρόνο και να τροχίζεις τα νεύρα μας *άδικα*. 
Ελπίζω μόνο να είσαι μικρός και να ωριμάσεις...

----------


## SRF

> Έρχεται κάποιος με όλη την ευγένια να σας ρωτήσει 2-3 πράγματα και αυτό που εισπράττει από τα πρώτα ποστ είναι χλευασμός και κοροιδία, το οποίο καταλήγει στο ότι είμαι και τρελός και θέλω ψυχολόγο. Αν το ποστ μου είναι ενάντια στους κανόνες μπορεί ο συντονιστής να το κάνει lock αλλιώς αναρωτιέμαι ποιός ο λόγος κάποιος να με προσβάλλει επειδή έκανα 3 ερωτήσεις.
> 
> Τη στιγμή που κάτι έχει κατηγοριοπηθεί ως πιθανός καρκινογόνο (ναι ξέρω ότι και ο καφές είναι τέτοιο), καλό είναι τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει ένας στοιχειώδεις σεβασμός στην ανησυχία του κόσμου και όχι χλευασμός. Και όπως χαρακτηριστικά έλεγε ένα άρθρο που διάβασα πάνω στο θέμα, κάθε πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα σε 0 τεχνητή ακτινοβολία όχι τάδε δόση Α ή τάδε δόση Β η οποία πολύ πιθανόν να είναι ακίνδυνη αλλά φυσικά δεν έχουμε ιδέα αν είναι ή όχι. Και δεν μιλάω για ακτινοβολία υποβάθρου στην οποία όλοι οι οργανισμοί στην γη έχουν εξελιχθεί.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ όσους μου απάντησαν και εκτιμώ τη βοήθεια. Να τους απαντήσω δεν μπορώ, όπως κάποιοι με παρότρυναν, γιατί δεν ξέρω να τους απαντήσω. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω. Κάποιοι καλό θα ήταν να σέβονται λίγο περισσότερο κάποιον που δεν τον ξέρουν και να μην εκμεταλλεύονται την ανωνυμία του ιντερνετ.
> 
> p.s. φίλε performer την είδα την μέτρηση και αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι μετρήσεις σε οριζόντια αποσταση (σημεία 5 και 6) μπορεί να μην περνάνε το όριο ελλάδας αλλά περνάνε το όριο που έχει θεσπιστεί σε άλλες χώρες...



Μάλιστα!!! Αφού τα όρια... κατ' εσέ ξεπερνάνε αυτά που έχουν θεσπιστεί σε άλλες χώρες... αυτομάτως εσύ πλέον τα λαμβάνεις όλα ως όπως θέλεις!!! Μήπως η λύση θα ήταν να ζείς εκεί... που είναι αυστηρότερα?  Αλήθεια μήπως κοίταξες και τα αντίστοιχα όρια σε επίσης άλλες χώρες ΠΙΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΜΕΝΕΣ τεχνολογικά ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ "ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ" που η Ελλάδα είναι έναντί τους αυστηρότερη? Όχι. εεε? Βέβαια.... Πάντα 'κοιτάμε" μόνο ότι συμφέρει στο να υποστηρίξουμε το κατά Λουκάν... "ευαγ-γέλιο" του "ΟΥΥΥΥ" !!!  :Biggrin:  







> Μία υψηλή μέτρηση, ή δύο ή τρείς, αλλά εσύ είσαι αυτός που αγνοεί από ότι φαίνεται τις μετρήσεις, υποβηβάζοντάς τες ως "μία υψηλή", είμαι σίγουρος ότι παρόμοιες μετρήσεις ισχύουν για όλες τις κεραίες, όλες ίδιες είναι.
> Μιλάς για απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά αλλά δεν σε είδα να είπες το ίδιο όταν ο συντονιστής του φόρουμ με παρότρυνε από το πρώτο κιόλας ποστ να φορέσω περικεφαλαία και αργότερα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο.
> Αντίο σας, υπάρχουν και άλλα φόρουμ να το συζητήσω.



Τόσοι άνθρωποι με γνώσεις ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ σου έγραψαν ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ κάποια πράγματα ώστε να σε βοηθήσουν, όχι στο να μην είσαι καχύποπτος, αλλά στο να ξέρεις πότε και που η ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ πρέπει να επικρατεί της φοβίας σου!!! Αλλά αυτοί μάλλον απλά θα είναι .... μ@λ@κες κατ' εσέ, Ω, ΦΩΣΤΗΡ των "ορίων" !!! 
Και προς επίρρωσην των γραφομένων σου έβαλες και το κατωτέρω κείμενο... 






> Τα όρια που έχουν θεσπιστεί στην ελλάδα (αντίθετα με άλλες χώρες) αφορούν μόνο τα θερμικά φαινόμενα, με λίγα λόγια δεν έχει κάποιος κίνδυνο να ψηθεί ζωντανός, δεν λένε τίποτα όμως για τα μη θερμικά. Και όπως φαίνεται και από τις μετρήσεις που έκανε link ο performer είναι όντως υψηλά αντίθετα με όσα κάποιοι υποστήριξαν και μου έλεγαν εδώ.
> 
> 
> http://www.wifiinschools.org.uk/16.html
> 
> Προτείνουν 0.06V/M, και στις μετρήσεις τους βρήκαν ακόμα και δίπλα στους βρεφονηπιακούς σταθμούς αυξημένα όρια. Να μην πούμε για τα σπίτια σε ορόφους...



όπου ειλικρινέστατα διαφαίνεται το πόσο αθεράπευτα ΑΔΑΗΣ είσαι... αφού ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ το τι έχουν γράψει εκεί ΔΕΝ μπορείς!!! 





> Current ICNIRP ( 1998 ) *guidelines for general public exposure for 2.45GHz are*:
> 
> Averaged whole body SAR 0.08 W/Kg (80 mW/Kg); localised to head and trunk SAR 2 W/Kg; for limbs SAR 4 W/Kg.
> 
> Electrical field strength *61 V/m*.
> 
> Power flux density 10 W/m(2), which is 1 mW/cm(2).



Καλή τύχη στο... "αλλού Φόρουμ", κατά την Λουκάν, ου-αγ-γελιστή!

----------

aeonios (12-05-13), 

lcharal (10-05-13)

----------


## hurt30

Νομίζω ότι δημιουργήσαμε ένα τέρας από τον astrolo. Ένα ακόμα σταυροφόρο της οικολογίας των ραδιοκυμάτων!
Ραδιοερασιτέχνες το νου σας έρχεται η "νέμεσί" σας!

----------

lcharal (10-05-13)

----------

